
Ask HN: Are there any Code Camps based on C and Python? - stazher
I&#x27;m looking for immersive learning - &quot;Code Camp&quot; - based on C, Python, instead of the normal JS plus &lt;insert framework&#x2F;web stack here&gt; type curriculum.  Learning on my own, I make good progress for a few days, then have to go back to work, and forget most of what I learned.<p>I would like to find the 3 to 6 week, immersive, on site atmosphere like at many Code Camps, but for C, Python, maybe Django, and a database maybe Postgres. (Not Mongo or other &quot;noSQL&quot;.)<p>Location doesn&#x27;t matter, would relocate for the duration within US, (or London as a remote possibility).<p>Thanks!
======
mjhea0
[http://byteacademy.co/all-courses/software-
development/](http://byteacademy.co/all-courses/software-development/)

